

Why we got brilliant engineers for only 2,000$ / year - Murkin
http://blog.itlater.com/free_engineers/

======
jimbokun
Capitalism in a nut shell. For a few hundred dollars, you can get a computer
with software installed that together cost billions of dollars to develop over
the years. For free, you can find almost any information on earth with a
search engine that also cost many millions of dollars to develop.

The only thing that stands out here is that by using the products of companies
just getting started, you get to influence the development process to suit
your needs.

~~~
wallflower
The classic essay: "I, Pencil"

"I am a lead pencil—the ordinary wooden pencil familiar to all boys and girls
and adults who can read and write.

Writing is both my vocation and my avocation; that’s all I do.

You may wonder why I should write a genealogy..."

<http://www.thefreemanonline.org/featured/i-pencil/>

------
nezumi
Is there anywhere we can get information about the failures, to try and get a
balanced view? Is it time for another communal spreadsheet?

------
rphlx
Great idea, until they starve to death once you depend on them.

~~~
hartror
Dammit you're right I should get working on that search engine before Google
goes out of business!!!!

------
wangwei
I think he has a good point. Paul Graham and YC make it seem like creating a
successful startup is easier than it may be. In reality, only a few succeed
and the majority just fail miserably. But since we only hear success stories,
it makes it seem more often than it is.

------
ryanelkins
Of course, this only really works if these small, willing to do anything for a
customer, struggling companies stay in business. As these entrepreneurs fail
to realize the return on their time/monetary investments, their enthusiasm may
wane and the features will slow or stop, and the project may eventually just
stagnate or get shut down. I guess it's good while it lasts, but make sure you
have backup plans.

------
wdewind
Isn't he just saying SaaS?

~~~
meterplech
Yeah, but he is showing how easy it is to leverage it for your own small
business

------
Psyonic
Good stuff. He shouldn't feel too bad though, because he is giving them
feedback on what at least one customer wants, which could easily be what many
customers want, and help them succeed in the long run.

~~~
jbscpa
yea,

It is like his website is out of toner.

------
vegai
No, you do not get brilliant engineers or engineers at all for that price.

Thing is, perhaps most things don't need engineers.

------
pinksoda
His font / size hurts my eyes.

~~~
kowen
Have you tried the readability bookmarklet?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=501970>

